# So, i'm getting a new addition soon.... on Monday..



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

i'm getting a hedgehog this Monday. I am so excited and have been doing research for a few weeks now, found a breeder and picking up my little guy this up coming week

Getting all his things ready but, still debating on making a c&c cage this weekend or buying him a guinea pig pet store cage ( from a store that doesn't sell animals). 

what would you suggest?


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/c..._id=36-35979&_t=pfm=category&pfmvalue=faceted 


looking on petsmart and found this one as well, only concern is how to heat it to keep the cage temperature the same


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I would go a c&c cage. I have no experience with hedgehogs but use it to make my rabbits cages and it was awesome!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh and don't forget to post pics of your new pet here


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

i definetly will!! i'm so excited to bring him home... still going to see where i can find coroplast in my area.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I would say a C&C cage. A 2x3 will be enough.


----------



## thelmaandlouise (Jun 7, 2016)

Any updates? I'm curious to see this little guy. I had a hedgehog once, but being young and it being a rash decision, it didn't work out. Now what I wouldn't do to have another go at it.


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

thelmaandlouise said:


> Any updates? I'm curious to see this little guy. I had a hedgehog once, but being young and it being a rash decision, it didn't work out. Now what I wouldn't do to have another go at it.


I'm hoping to post pictures soon. I have had him for a month and absolutely love him. They are such cool little animals and would definitely recommend them for a pet( if they are legal in your state). Since, I'm a college student, it is nice to have a little pet that could keep me company while I study or write papers etc.


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

Hoping the pictures upload


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

He is so pretty is it as fun as having rats? I'm assuming rats are more loving, smart and seeking human attention but I never had a hedgehog so I can't compare the two. The cuteness is off the charts!


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> He is so pretty is it as fun as having rats? I'm assuming rats are more loving, smart and seeking human attention but I never had a hedgehog so I can't compare the two. The cuteness is off the charts!


 Thank you  he is super sweet too. Rats are definitely more seeking human attention than little Julius. But, that is just because of genetics. They are generally more skiddish and nervous. However, once they bond with you( which may take some bonding sessions) they are fun little guys. Growing up with Hamsters, I can kind of compare him to them. Yet, he is still completely different at the same time.


----------

